# Being very agressive to house guests



## gsd_ridin_e46 (Jun 16, 2008)

Whenever we have house guests over, my dog gets very aggressive and loud, non-stop. He just doesn't stop, hes used to having me, and 3 other family members, anyone else he'll either jump/bark/ or attack.

I tried to socialize him with my friends and family that come over, but he doesn't tend to understand its safe if I'm around. 

How do I control the dog so he'll be okay with guests coming in and out? He gets so aggressive its really uncontrollable, my friends and family are scared to even walk in with the dog open/tied up inside the house.

It's a 2.5 year old male German Shepherd, not neutered.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the board!

Your account info doesn't say where you live, but you should consider finding a local animal behavior specialist to assist you. The problem sounds like something that advice from an Internet forum is not going to solve. In the meantime, secure the dog in such a manner that your guests will be safe (either an outdoor kennel or in a different room indoors).

These are two of the many organizations that provide trainer information and search capabilities:

Association of Pet Dog Trainers

International Association of Canine Professionals


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

For now, crate at all times when you have people over. You've got a ticking time bomb on your hands the way things are now. I don't blame your friends for being scared to come over. Would you want to go to someones house with a dog ready to attack at any time?

My first step to fix the problem would be to speak to a behaviorist. They should be able to at least guide you in the right direction.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

*Safety first*

Agree with the suggestion of animal behaviorist. Also suggest neutering if he is not going to be used for stud. If he is, then he should be used at least twice a year to relieve his 'need'. He is an animal and that has to be respected. How much time outdoors does he get? Lots of walks/runs? Those are important to a GSD. Games of fetch, etc. Walks in populated area under good control.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

A dog with aggression issues should never be used as a stud dog, so i really hope that isn't the case here. 

Is there a reason why this dog isn't neutered?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Also suggest neutering if he is not going to be used for stud. If he is, then he should be used at least twice a year to relieve his 'need'.


Neutering is not going to make him less aggressive 

and as for the second sentence...:headbang:

Find a good behaviorist....ASAP. You have a real problem that you need professional help with.

Do you practice NILIF? (Nothing In Life Is Free) I'm just wondering who is the boss in your relationship. Your dog should look to you, for you to determine what is appropriate. It sounds like he is choosing what he thinks and is territorial. 

Did you socialize him as a puppy? Did he meet lots of new people, see lots of new things? How is he when you take him out? Is he aggressive with people then too?

I completely sympathize with you. We have a boxer that does not like strangers but we choose who is appropriate and she knows that. It take careful introductions at the door, with good treats, to get her to accept the person and she is getting better...she's also mellowing with age.

Second, have you had a complete physical done? With a full thyroid panel? Thyroid can cause aggression if it's out of whack. Just something to rule out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Agree with the suggestion of animal behaviorist. Also suggest neutering if he is not going to be used for stud. If he is, then he should be used at least twice a year to relieve his 'need'. He is an animal and that has to be respected. How much time outdoors does he get? Lots of walks/runs? Those are important to a GSD. Games of fetch, etc. Walks in populated area under good control.


I am a little confused about your post.

What do you mean he "should be used twice a year to relieve his need"?

I hope you are not suggesting to use this dog for a stud without any health clearances, titles and a so-so (aggressive) temperament?

I have a 15 month old GSD male who is not neutered either, will he be used as a stud - NO WAY. He is currently being trained for SchH and we take classes in rally and agility and he has his prelims done (will have certs done as well when he is of age) and his temperament is exceptional and yet I do not think he is breedworthy.


To the OP:

I would find a trainer/behaviourlist and work with them. Socialize and expose your dog to different things staying within his threshold. For now, crate when people come over for the safety of your guest and the dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, and I would have to agree with Jax, get a full panel done as well. It could be medical - you just don't know until you do the test.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I totally agree with all, behaviorist/gsd trainer ASAP and respectfully disagree with Paddy.

He is going to end up nailing someone and you may end up with a lawsuit on your hands

That is such an old wives tale about using the dog twice a year or even ONCE to relieve his "need"..


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

gsd_ridin_e46 said:


> Whenever we have house guests over, my dog gets very aggressive and loud, non-stop. He just doesn't stop, hes used to having me, and 3 other family members, anyone else he'll either jump/bark/ or attack.
> 
> I tried to socialize him with my friends and family that come over, but he doesn't tend to understand its safe if I'm around.
> 
> ...


How much socialization did this guy get as a puppy? (If you got him at 8 weeks, it basically should have started immediately, or shortly thereafter.) That meant exposing him to people in many situations, including your home..... when our Conor was young we used to ask friends and neighbors to stop by on a fairly regular basis, so that he got used to non-family members coming into our home. He is 3 now, and while he will bark at the door, as soon as DH or I open it and he realizes this is a welcome guest, he is social and approachable. 

I think you definitely need intervention at this point, for all the reasons listed above - this fellow is untrustworthy around strangers (and apparently other family members) is over protective and likely to do some harm one day. He also may view himself as being the head of the household, not you, and this needs to be corrected - after all it's your home and you should make the call as to who comes in, not your dog. I'd definitely check around for a GOOD trainer or behaviorist, but do shop it: like any other profession the quality can vary tremendously, and you don't want to end up with a bigger problem than you already have. Good luck - keep us posted.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My pup does not love strangers either especially in the home though she's not aggressive...just overly talkative for the first few minutes their here. Then she settles down and ignores them. One thing my bro-in-law did that shocked me was sit down on the floor with his back to her and ignored her. She became quiet immediately, looked at him, then me, them him, and then sniffed his back for several minutes before checking him out face to face. It was kinda cool to see. My dog however, is okay outside and ignores strangers completely without noise


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

We had a similar problem with our Bear. It started at about 1 year of age and continued until his death this past May at 11.5. It started despite being reasonably well socialized (daily time in the dog park, where he behaved/played well until he turned 1) and continued despite professional obedience training (Heal would work if we got his attention before he got a head of steam up, nothing would work afterward).

If he had met you before he was 1 year old, he was your friend for life, if afterward, next to nothing could convince him you were OK without several conditioning sessions (He still wouldn't let out son's fiance into the house after 2 years).

In any case, when anyone came over, he went into the bedroom. Fortunately, he understood that a barrier meant we wanted him to stay on the other side and he never tried to cross it (even a baby gate across an open door worked though he could easily jump over it).

If it was imperative to get him acclimated to someone (e.g., our son's fiance), we put a muzzle on him and brought him downstairs, making sure to keep hold of his collar (as he would still try to lunge otherwise) and making him sit or lie down while everyone (including the guest) ignored him. After 1 or 2 such sessions, the 'guest' would talk to him in a high pitched (baby) voice - he was a whiner and we think he understood high pitched talk as wanting to play, while calling him over and petting him if/when he came. Once he accepted the affection, the muzzle could be removed and he was fine forever after.

Not sure that helps you, explaining how we managed the situation is the best I can do.


----------



## Trey&RO (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am new to the forum and I'm very excited about all of the great information I have found on here! 

I am having the very same problem with my newly rescued GSD, Trey. He is 4 years old and was unaltered until a month ago. I have had him now for just under two weeks. He is fantastic with every person and every other dog outside of the house (the dog park, at work, on the street while walking) but goes absolutely ballistic when someone other than myself or my girlfriend comes into the house. 

Trey is my fourth GSD and I have never encountered this behavior in any of my other dogs.

Once the person makes it into the house and sits down Trey is fine, and will hang out with everyone. However, if the guest stands up to leave or returns from the bathroom he starts all over again. I have been crating him and ignoring his outburst anytime someone knocks at the door and whenever there are visitors in the house. This is working from a safety standpoint, but I am at a loss as to how to train him not to exhibit this behavior. We are practicing NILF with great success in every aspect except this one issue. Any thoughts?

I am going to be looking into a behaviorist if that is what it will take. Can anyone make a recommendation for the Southern Maine Area?

Thanks!
-Ryan


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you need to involve a behavorist. I would also suggest you invest in a good solid muzzle and if you're not wanting to crate him when you have guests over, a muzzle and being tethered to you is a must. He needs to be under your control at all times and the muzzle is to protect the guests if he decides to get snappy about it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Neutering is not going to make him less aggressive
> 
> and as for the second sentence...:headbang:
> 
> ...



Didn't say to neuter him to reduce his aggression. Biology dictates biological needs and a male dog is an animal. If he is not neutered then his natural instinct to breed will be 'frustrated'. You can bang your head all you want and hopefully you don't have any frustrated males to deal with. I still agree with the idea to take him to a behaviorist.
But hey, it's just one person's opinion.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Its people like you Paddy D that should never own an intact dog, or bitch. You are completly irresponcible and have no ethics.
Because you know, that bitch is being treated horribly because shes not allowed to breed every heat and have puppies 2 or more times a year, flooding the shelters and rescues even more.
You are seriously overly humanizing these animals and to think that it is inhumane to keep a male intact and not let him at a bitch in heat is completly and utterly laughable.
My friends lab/mastiff mix was only fixed this year at the age of 7. I had never seen him go crazy over a female in heat or act 'miserable' because he wasnt mating. She never let him at a female and he never mated in 7 years. I promise you he was and is the happiest dog ever.
*headdesk*


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I had a similar, if not worse experience with my male, altered, GSD.

He was easy to train (myself) in all respects, but once he bonded with our family (we adopted him at 7 months) he became extremely aggressive with visitors. He had bitten 2 guests, thank God not seriously.

Went through 2 trainers that could not help. The third trainer made a harsh, physical correction as soon as the dog disobeyed his command to back off when a guest entered the home. I was loathe to use this method, but it worked in a very short period of time. I have had to make this correction, at most, 3 times.

We can now have guests come and go freely. And the dog is very spirited and comfortable.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> Its people like you Paddy D that should never own an intact dog, or bitch. You are completly irresponcible and have no ethics.
> Because you know, that bitch is being treated horribly because shes not allowed to breed every heat and have puppies 2 or more times a year, flooding the shelters and rescues even more.
> You are seriously overly humanizing these animals and to think that it is inhumane to keep a male intact and not let him at a bitch in heat is completly and utterly laughable.
> My friends lab/mastiff mix was only fixed this year at the age of 7. I had never seen him go crazy over a female in heat or act 'miserable' because he wasnt mating. She never let him at a female and he never mated in 7 years. I promise you he was and is the happiest dog ever.
> *headdesk*


You are probably right, but at least I can spell irresponsible. Fortunately for the canine world, I responsibly neutered all my dogs. And even more fortunately, neutered myself. How do you like THEM apples?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> You are probably right, but at least I can spell irresponsible. Fortunately for the canine world, I responsibly neutered all my dogs. And even more fortunately, neutered myself. How do you like THEM apples?


 I say very fortunately because I don't think you have the right temperment to be bred.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> I say very fortunately because I don't think you have the right temperment to be bred.


Fortunately for my sons, I waited a while. One of them is a musician who has been on all the late night shows, the Today show, the Early show, Imus show, the Grand Ole Opry, the Tokyo Jazz Festival... the Blue Note in NYC, the Inaugural Ball... he's played with Sting and many more greats.

He can also spell irresponsible and temperament.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm glad your son was a genetic anomaly from your gene pool.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

*Tyler Durden*: Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else. 

Random quote from Fight Club FTW

and now for a delightful puppy to warm your hearts


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> I'm glad your son was a genetic anomaly from your gene pool.


 
Good one. So am I.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I knew a dog that chewed off its own penis because it was unable to get to a bitch in heat. The dog was brought in to the clinic bleeding profusely from a bloody stump. The dogs penis was wrapped in a paper towel in the owners hand. I was involved in that particular case . . . 
The dog was put down because the owners couldn't afford treatment.
I think they do have a "need" it may not be exactly like with people and obviously this dog took it to an extreme. But it is apparent that this dog was greatly frustrated by its constant arousal and/or "need".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Not nice to mess with Mother Nature. The rules of nature/biology apply. All we can do is change the rules by neutering.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> *Tyler Durden*: Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.
> 
> Reminds me of my days at Parris Island. Fortunately, I got to be an MP Sgt and had the opportunity to say it to someone else.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My apologies to gsd ridin e46 for getting off topic. I wish you all the best.


----------

